
Zoetrope: Back-Button to the Future (video) - prakash
http://www.technologyreview.com/video/?vid=183
======
prakash
Article:
[http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.asp...](http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=21769&channel=web&section=)

Publication: <http://www.cond.org/zoetrope.html>

